# Accessing Reviews



## KCI (Oct 6, 2006)

I have tried several times today to look at the reviews but it tells me SERVICE UNAVAILABLE...why?


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know what time you tried but I just got in.

Ben


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2006)

had no reported outages of the ratings or reviews section....

Service Unavailable?  not familiar with that particular message in a browser window.


----------



## KCI (Oct 6, 2006)

I just tried again and it still says Service Unavailable. Linda


----------



## Dave M (Oct 6, 2006)

Linda -

Please tell us exactly what you were trying to do. For example, did you start by clicking on the link at the top of this page? Did you get to the login screen? Did you enter your TUG (not your BBS) user name and password? At what point  - after which screen - does the message appear? Is there any other wording in that message? Etc.

I just tried it successfully and have been in there multiple times within the past hour. No problems. 

So give us as much info as you can to help us to help you.


----------



## KCI (Oct 6, 2006)

I just tried again and got in this time but several other times I would click on the TUG Resort Databases link and 3 times I got different scenarios.  First time when I click on the above link I got that message SERVICE UNAVAILABLE. So I tried again and the second screen came up and I put in my correct info (not bbs name) and then I got a screen that said among other things...network error (sorry but I can't remember what else it said).  Then I got on later with no trouble.  Then just a few minutes ago when I sent my second bbs message regarding this subject I got that SERVICE UNAVAILABLE screen again.  Since then I was able to access the data base again so it must be some random thing that happens cause I am doing what I have always done and never had problems before.  If it happens again I will try and copy the network error message for you.  Thanks, Linda


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2006)

I am in the resort data review section now at 3:02PM. I am using AOL Broadbrand.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2006)

I have had a constant monitor going to the tug2.com server all day and it has returned my http request 100% of the time every 30 seconds since your original post.

I hate to say it...but it may be some issues with your ISP or browser itself.

I have received some messages in the past that reported various "pc defense" software items cause problems in getting to the reviews.  ie zonealarm/symantec cookie blockers/protectors etc.


----------



## KCI (Oct 6, 2006)

As I said in my response to Dave that I haven't had the trouble in the last few hours.  Maybe it is my system.  Thanks for your efforts.  Linda


----------



## Keitht (Oct 7, 2006)

I certainly have problems accessing the database at the moment.  I'm accessing via the Rep login and it either takes an eternity or times out as often as not.  I have no problem accessing any other site, including the main TUG BBS.

Edited to add - I just got the Service Unavailable message from the database server.  Using IE7, XP Home with SP2 and all patching up to date.  Never seen that message before and nothing changed on my system for several days.  I was in the database earlier today with no problem.

Edited for a second time to add - tried again less than 5 minutes later and got straight in.  I don't believe the problem lies with my service provider or the software on my PC.


----------



## carpediem (Oct 7, 2006)

Me too.  It just seems to go out to lunch?

The error I get is "Connect refused when trying to connect to tug2.com".


*IT'S WORKING NOW!*


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2006)

if multiple people are having the problem..then it is most certainly not an issue with your individual machines...however I have yet to be able to reproduce the problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2006)

just to clarify.

are you guys having problems getting to the login page?

or is that loading fine and you are having problems logging in?

or is that working fine and you are having problems loading individual reviews?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2006)

I have only seen the problem when trying to access the login page.  Once into the system I haven't experienced any problems.
I have just logged in to the database with no problem.


----------

